
Ask HN: What side project are you working on? - sideproject
There used to be these type of posts awhile back and people shared a lot of interesting projects that they were creating. So I wanted to ask again. What are you working on at the moment?
======
mindcrime
I'm still working on the same thing I was working on last time this was asked,
most likely. An AI / Machine Learning "as a Service" offering. The idea is to
provide a hosted and API driven service for doing machine learning and other
AI work using popular Open Source toolkits.

Right now we are doing a lot of work to support Spark / Hadoop and several
associated libraries / frameworks - SystemML, MLLib, Mahout, etc. Eventually
we'll add support for TensorFlow, CaffeOnSpark, Singa, etc.

Most of what we've done so far is around provisioning (we're building on AWS
for now), but we've done some work on the service APIs for training models,
making predictions, etc. Adding PMML support in in the cards for "real soon
now" as well. Beyond that we have a whole laundry list of features to add.

Not quite ready to launch yet, but things are taking shape. I'm really hopeful
that we can at least hit our closed beta launch sometime in the next month or
two.

Oh and the other thing is, our platform itself will be Open Source software,
and will be available for deployment into private environments if you don't
want to use our hosted service.

------
billconan
I'm working on a deep learning library similar to caffe and mxnet in cpp and
cuda.

